# A few more from my collection, again



## rfawcs

Swiss Carl Gustaf M41B sniper


CZ 527 Varmint in .223 with a set trigger; a tack driver


Enfield No4 MK2


FAL STG-58 from Enterprise, runs great


An old Mossberg in .308


Ruger Mini-14


Bulgarian SLR-95, 922R compliant


Swiss K31


Yugo folding stock, semi-auto AK-47 


You can see I still haven't shot them all


----------



## DJ Niner

Guns that have not yet been fired!?!?

Somebody better get busy! :smt070



:mrgreen:

Nice collection! Leaning toward modern stuff, I like the Mini-14 and the CZ best, but I have fond memories of firing a buddy's old Schmidt-Ruben (sp?) back in the day, so that Swiss one is interesting to me, too. :smt023


----------



## Garyshome

How big is that collection?


----------

